# New Layout Pics, creek, waterfall, D&RGW



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

hey everyone,
just a few pics of recent work done, and some fun ones.
enjoy






















































from this...............








to this................


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Amazing progress!


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Looks great! Love your tree placement and how you laid everythign out around the access point.

Those windmill blades, they haul those on semis up here. Always wondered where they were taking them. I passed one nearly every day on my way to work. Then on my honeymooon my wife and I found out. They were taking them to the resort we stayed at. Everytime I see those they remind me of my honeymoon now.


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

thanks all..........there were at least 50 cars carrying 25 blades through Boulder and it was going about 5 mph


----------

